# Whitehack Second Edition is out!



## Whitehack (Apr 10, 2015)

Whitehack Second Edition has been released and is available in two hardbound versions: Standard and Notebook! 

Whitehack is a complete fantasy role-playing game in only 64 pages. It contains everything you need to get started quickly, including a campaign setting and two adventures. It is an emergent game that can help you take your first steps and then keep challenging you as you become a more experienced player. The rules are a mix of old and new school mechanics, built into a solid whole that can meet the demands of long campaigns. Whitehack can run 40+ years of material in the world’s first rules tradition, as well as material for many percentile/1-20 systems in various genres.

Take advantage of the 30% Lulu discount (APRIL30) to get it now, valid through April 12. Check out whitehackrpg.wordpress.com for more information.


----------



## Whitehack (Apr 23, 2015)

Again, there is a good opportunity to buy Whitehack 2e for people living outside the US: APR15 gives free shipping through April 27, and it seems it can currently be combined with TRGE15 (get fourth book free) or GETIT15 (15% price reduction).


----------



## leeboone (Jun 11, 2015)

Just received my Second Edition Notebook and I'm very happy. Excellent work.


----------



## Whitehack (Jun 12, 2015)

Cool! I'm very happy you like it—thanks for letting me know!


----------

